

Government Down For Everyone Or Just Me? - adenot
http://governmentdownforeveryoneorjustme.com/

======
toolio64
I'm using TOR, and it's stuck on "Detecting your Government..."

Sounds good to me.

~~~
spurgu
The same with Chrome/Adblock/Ghostery.

------
z92
> It's just you. The Bangladesh government is still up!

Our government is expected to fall within the next 4 months. Should keep an
eye on this site. Helpful.

------
DigitalSea
I'm from Australia and I am only seeing the message: "Detecting your
Government..." I am seeing a request to the WIPmania API failing in Chrome on
Windows 7: "[http://api.wipmania.com/jsonp?"](http://api.wipmania.com/jsonp?")
perhaps you've git your API limit I presume.

~~~
bjz_
I'm from Australia too, and it says:

"It's just you. The Australian government is still up!"

------
mynegation
Canadian government is up for me, yay! (I am from Canada)

~~~
kijin
Isn't your Parliament prorogued at the moment?

~~~
iharris
Yes, but it's more of an extended vacation for lawmakers than a real
government closure. Maple syrup farms and Hockey Night in Canada are
unaffected, thankfully.

------
deletes
Unfortunately the values are hard coded in. I was expecting at least a simple
algorithm to check realtime status.

